# Now tv



## Simbo (Mar 29, 2015)

Does anybody have this?. Is it a viable option for watching the masters on?? What's the buffering like? I have 50 meg virgin fibre optic.
I don't have sky sports and I only really watch the golf so not prepared to pay the 40 odd quid a month for it.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 29, 2015)

I use it for movies on a roku box on virgin broadband. Good picture, no buffering at all


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 29, 2015)

Simbo said:



			Does anybody have this?. Is it a viable option for watching the masters on?? What's the buffering like? I have 50 meg virgin fibre optic.
I don't have sky sports and I only really watch the golf so not prepared to pay the 40 odd quid a month for it.
		
Click to expand...

It will be fine with those speeds. I use it with BT Infinity (35 Mbps) and have no problems at all.


----------



## Simbo (Mar 29, 2015)

Ok, I'll maybe try it then, I had one if those android goopi boxes but thought it was crap, the buffering on it was terrible.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 29, 2015)

I use it from time to time. No problems with buffering. As soon as it's loaded I've watched a few hours of golf with no further buffering.    I plan to use it for all the major golf events and a few minor ones throughout the year, at Â£10.99 for 7 day pass it's perfect option.  Have trying other sports streaming but the hassle of poor streams just isn't worth it.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 30, 2015)

Find someone with Sky, ask for one of their My Sky logins, free Sky !!!

It would, I suggest, have to be a VERY good mate, or son or daughter. Son in my case !!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2015)

NowTV is the best tenner I've ever spent.
Absolutely brilliant.
Have watched numerous F1 races and golf on it by paying Â£6.99 for a days pass and will pay the tenner for a weeks pass for the Masters
Much cheaper than Sky and fantastic picture quality.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm going to use NowTV to watch the Masters! I have a Sky Subscription but not to Sky Sports as its an extra Â£25 a month. Just going to get the 10 day pass when the Masters starts and watch it on that.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 30, 2015)

Does the 7-day pass start/end on a specific day of the week, or 7 days from when you buy it, or 7 days when when you first use it?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 30, 2015)

Only problem is you can't pause it. You have to remember to go for a pee during the adverts.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 30, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Does the 7-day pass start/end on a specific day of the week, or 7 days from when you buy it, or 7 days when when you first use it?
		
Click to expand...

Runs for 7 days from when you first "activate" it.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 30, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Runs for 7 days from when you first "activate" it.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. 

All I have to worry about now is convincing the mrs to let me have the TV for a few days!


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 30, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Find someone with Sky, ask for one of their My Sky logins, free Sky !!!

It would, I suggest, have to be a VERY good mate, or son or daughter. Son in my case !!!!
		
Click to expand...


To be fair, that is the best option .


----------



## bobmac (Mar 30, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			To be fair, that is the best option .
		
Click to expand...

It is if you know someone.
Some of us dont


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 30, 2015)

bobmac said:



			It is if you know someone.
Some of us dont 

Click to expand...

Give me a shout just before the masters - will Prob have space for an iPad or iPhone :thup:


----------



## Beel77 (Mar 30, 2015)

It's spot on, I used it for the Ryder Cup, Will be using it next week also! Wouldn't be surprised if they put another offer on because of the Masters!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 30, 2015)

For lager drinkers there are free day passes with slabs of Carling


----------



## rikkitikk (Mar 31, 2015)

If you are buying a box for the first time then look at somewhere like topcashback as you can get good amounts of cashback buying a box for the first time.


----------



## rikkitikk (Mar 31, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Thanks. 

All I have to worry about now is convincing the mrs to let me have the TV for a few days!
		
Click to expand...

I have already told the wife, now its just the kids.......... :lol:


----------



## Rooter (Mar 31, 2015)

GB72 said:



			For lager drinkers there are free day passes with slabs of Carling
		
Click to expand...

Carling is not lager Greg. Stella, Kronembourg or Peroni are lager. Carling is cat urine.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Give me a shout just before the masters - will Prob have space for an iPad or iPhone :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I might take you up on that


----------



## Bunkered97 (Apr 1, 2015)

I had Now TV but cancelled the subscription when I got a chromecast... if you can find a link online it works a treat!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 2, 2015)

Weeks SkySports pass now purchased and saved for use later . 
Â£10.99. Cushty.


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Find someone with Sky, ask for one of their My Sky logins, free Sky !!!

It would, I suggest, have to be a VERY good mate, or son or daughter. Son in my case !!!!
		
Click to expand...

So anyone on here want to give me theirs :mmm:


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 2, 2015)

I think Sky used to let you have unlimited logins. Now it is limited to only two devices. Why hasn't someone done a work around for this? They do it for everything else!


----------



## Rooter (Apr 2, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			I think Sky used to let you have unlimited logins. Now it is limited to only two devices. Why hasn't someone done a work around for this? They do it for everything else!
		
Click to expand...

Because sky have secured it very well by MAC address of a device. You are now limited to 2 devices other than your TV. So ipad, Xbox, phone etc etc.. No technical way around that i know of, I am sure mac spoofing may be available somewhere, but you would need to be pretty clever to do it and is it really worth the hassle?!

EDIT: Sky have release SKY GO EXTRA allowing 4 devices.. 5 quid a month..


----------



## Chisteve (Apr 3, 2015)

Can you get HD on now TV?


----------



## Simbo (Apr 5, 2015)

Iv bought one of these boxes for my dad today, I went to make an account with now tv but it won't let me unless I choose one of the paying options. Is this correct?. I really only bought it so he could watch the masters and don't want to pay a monthly subscription to any of the channels, is it possible to do this?.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 5, 2015)

I got NowTV for the Ryder Cup, have just bought my weeks pass for the Masters.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2015)

Simbo said:



			Iv bought one of these boxes for my dad today, I went to make an account with now tv but it won't let me unless I choose one of the paying options. Is this correct?. I really only bought it so he could watch the masters and don't want to pay a monthly subscription to any of the channels, is it possible to do this?.
		
Click to expand...

You just set up the payment options to purchase passes when you want them. No monthly payments are taken unless you subscribe


----------



## Simbo (Apr 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You just set up the payment options to purchase passes when you want them. No monthly payments are taken unless you subscribe
		
Click to expand...

Can't see an option for that, iv only got, 30 day free trial for movies, entertainment pass or sky sports pass???


----------



## Sweep (Apr 7, 2015)

If I remember correctly, you go with the free pass which requires debit info (which opens your account in case you do want to buy time) and then cancel the payment before your free trial expires.
I bought my Now TV box for Â£15 and that was the deal. I guess they get some money back from those who forget to cancel.


----------



## Sweep (Apr 7, 2015)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Only problem is you can't pause it. You have to remember to go for a pee during the adverts.
		
Click to expand...

I remember when all TV was like that. And when you had to get up out of your chair to change channel. And that little white dot when you turned the telly off 
I just wish someone like Sky would offer a device like Now TV that showed live TV over wifi, so I wouldn't have to connect to a dish or cable.
i can't get a signal in the bedroom for Freeview and even though I have 2 Sky Feeds I can't get the cables into the bedroom and I am not allowed to run cables down the outside of the building. Now TV has Sky Sports news live, but that's it as far as I can see ( I think you can buy an entertainment package now). Other than that its Sky Go on my ipad which they won't allow you beam to a large screen.
Still, it's better than having to get up to change channel.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 7, 2015)

Thx Rob got mine.
Kids love the movies and im set for the masters.
If Kaymer or McDowell come in e/w I might purchase a package.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2015)

Simbo said:



			Can't see an option for that, iv only got, 30 day free trial for movies, entertainment pass or sky sports pass???
		
Click to expand...

You have to dig around a little.
It was a bit confusing for me at first, but I got there in the end.
Seriously.....if I sorted it out, *ANYONE* can!!


----------



## Fish (May 6, 2015)

I've got mine now and we've watched the whole series 1 of Blacklist already, watched many of the episodes back to back, got to wait now for series 2 to finish as I can't access the early episodes only 4 at a time 

It says you watch on 2 devices at the same time or 4 in total, can I watch it on our bedroom tv also, and if so, how?


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've got mine now and we've watched the whole series 1 of Blacklist already, watched many of the episodes back to back, got to wait now for series 2 to finish as I can't access the early episodes only 4 at a time 

It says you watch on 2 devices at the same time or 4 in total, can I watch it on our bedroom tv also, and if so, how?
		
Click to expand...

I've just finished watching all of series 2 now after it emerged a few weeks back and loved it, but now the episodes on catch-up start at series 3 episode 4 through to 7 so I've got to wait again now for the series to finish, no doubt 22 episodes as I can't access episodes 1 to 3 

Need to find something else now like last time to fill the gap, the last 2 were Alias which I enjoyed and The West Wing.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

Just had an email and you can now watch on 4 different devices, we watch currently on the main TV, my PC and my iPhone, I have a TV in the bedroom which I'd like to add, it says you can watch it through the following devices;

PS3
PS4
Xbox One
Xbox 360

plus a few others but there more dedicated, so, if I got hold of an old Xbox or any of the others do I just link the TV to it and.....what? Does it find it the NowTV box through a wireless link within the Xbox?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Just had an email and you can now watch on 4 different devices, we watch currently on the main TV, my PC and my iPhone, I have a TV in the bedroom which I'd like to add, it says you can watch it through the following devices;

PS3
PS4
Xbox One
Xbox 360

plus a few others but there more dedicated, so, if I got hold of an old Xbox or any of the others do I just link the TV to it and.....what? Does it find it the NowTV box through a wireless link within the Xbox?
		
Click to expand...

I have just got hold of  (well santa brought the lad it  ) xbox one and you down load an app to watch now tv through the internet wifi  fairly straight forward to set up too.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 7, 2016)

Connect the Xbox to the TV and download the app. Really easy. Have it running on my Xbox one in the manservatory


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2016)

Robin, do you want an Xbox 360? I have one that is surplus to requirements... you would need to run the NOW TV to it via a wired network connection or buy a Xbox wifi dongle...


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Robin, do you want an Xbox 360? I have one that is surplus to requirements... you would need to run the NOW TV to it via a wired network connection or buy a Xbox wifi dongle...
		
Click to expand...


How much do you want for the 360 Scott?

Also can you provide a link to the wifi dongle thingy I'd need, I don't want to run any cables from downstairs up to the bedroom, I've tried to search but I don't know what I'm looking at as they seem to range from Â£5 - Â£34!

This out of my comfort zone so needs to be simple for a simpleton :smirk:

Thanks for all the other replies :thup:


----------



## GB72 (Jan 7, 2016)

Think I may have an Xbox 360 WiFi dongle you can have


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			How much do you want for the 360 Scott?

Also can you provide a link to the wifi dongle thingy I'd need, I don't want to run any cables from downstairs up to the bedroom, I've tried to search but I don't know what I'm looking at as they seem to range from Â£5 - Â£34!

This out of my comfort zone so needs to be simple for a simpleton :smirk:

Thanks for all the other replies :thup:
		
Click to expand...

25 quid posted? its a 60GB, wireless recharble controllers and will even give you the Kinect with disney dance so you can strut your stuff!!

wifi There are tons, but i would stick with the microsoft original..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUALITY-G...409438?hash=item4d3d54309e:g:RtgAAOSwv-NWWEbE


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Think I may have an Xbox 360 WiFi dongle you can have
		
Click to expand...

Let me know if you have Gregg, you can have a free day around Coventry when you want :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

Rooter said:



			25 quid posted? its a 60GB, wireless recharble controllers and will even give you the Kinect with disney dance so you can strut your stuff!!

wifi There are tons, but i would stick with the microsoft original..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUALITY-G...409438?hash=item4d3d54309e:g:RtgAAOSwv-NWWEbE

Click to expand...

OK, no doubt I just connect the TV and 360 to each other, but where does the dongle go, into the TV or the 360 so no doubt it picks up the NowTV box downstairs, or....?


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			OK, no doubt I just connect the TV and 360 to each other, but where does the dongle go, into the TV or the 360 so no doubt it picks up the NowTV box downstairs, or....?
		
Click to expand...

dongle goes in the xbox. Xbox connects to the TV via HDMI and then you download the Now TV app on the Xbox.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

Rooter said:



			dongle goes in the xbox. Xbox connects to the TV via HDMI and then you download the Now TV app on the Xbox.
		
Click to expand...

Ok cheers Scott, I'll pm you my details &#128077;


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 7, 2016)

Wouldn't another now tv box be a possible solution too? Smaller, neater, and you'd get a free movies/tv/sports pass to go with it too


----------



## Rooter (Jan 7, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			Wouldn't another now tv box be a possible solution too? Smaller, neater, and you'd get a free movies/tv/sports pass to go with it too 

Click to expand...

That is true and probably a better neater simpler option robin!!!


----------



## GB72 (Jan 7, 2016)

Just checked, have the WiFi dongle. DM me your address and I will post it to you. It is an official Xbox one


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			Wouldn't another now tv box be a possible solution too? Smaller, neater, and you'd get a free movies/tv/sports pass to go with it too 

Click to expand...




Rooter said:



			That is true and probably a better neater simpler option robin!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I suppose looking at an initial outlay it would, but then after a month I'd be paying twice for the same passes! 

I'll sleep on it.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 7, 2016)

The boxes are Â£15 shop around and you can get 2 months pass inc.


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I suppose looking at an initial outlay it would, but then after a month I'd be paying twice for the same passes!
		
Click to expand...

?!?!?!?

Why would you pay twice? If you use the same account it will work on both boxes. You can have four boxes on one account, and can be watching two boxes at one time.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			?!?!?!?

Why would you pay twice? If you use the same account it should work on both boxes?  Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

I thought it would 1 account per box, I'll contact them, seems strange they don't advertise you could have additional boxes on the same account!


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			I thought it would 1 account per box, I'll contact them, seems strange they don't advertise you could have additional boxes on the same account!
		
Click to expand...

See my edit. I've already checked as I couldn't remember the total number of boxes, and simultaneous watching. I no longer have a box so haven't used it like that for a few years now.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			See my edit. I've already checked as I couldn't remember the total number of boxes, and simultaneous watching. I no longer have a box so haven't used it like that for a few years now.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it's boxes and not devices


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 7, 2016)

Not sure what distinction you are trying to make but the FAQ is very useful ... http://help.nowtv.com/article/Managing-Devices


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2016)

BTatHome said:



			Not sure what distinction you are trying to make but the FAQ is very useful ... http://help.nowtv.com/article/Managing-Devices

Click to expand...

The clue is the difference between the NowTV box and the "devices" you watch it through, I've already stated that I watch it on 3 devices but now they allow 4 devices through the 1 box I want to watch it on my Tv upstairs but it needs to go through something like an Xbox. Getting another Box would mean a separate subscription. 

Back to square 1


----------



## GB72 (Jan 7, 2016)

If I could get it to you I have an Xbox 360 sitting in a box doing nothing you could have for nothing.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2016)

GB72 said:



			If I could get it to you I have an Xbox 360 sitting in a box doing nothing you could have for nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Oh wow, I do love this place at times, cheers Greg &#128077;

I'll cover any carrier costs obviously, do you think you could send it to me?


----------



## GB72 (Jan 8, 2016)

Will work out the practicalities and see what I can do. Also need to work out which of the 2 I have is the one that works. Will message you over the weekend. Got a bit of family stuff that is not giving me much free time at the moment to sort it


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Will work out the practicalities and see what I can do. Also need to work out which of the 2 I have is the one that works. Will message you over the weekend. Got a bit of family stuff that is not giving me much free time at the moment to sort it
		
Click to expand...


Ok mate, I'll leave it with you &#128077;


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 8, 2016)

Fish said:



			The clue is the difference between the NowTV box and the "devices" you watch it through, I've already stated that I watch it on 3 devices but now they allow 4 devices through the 1 box I want to watch it on my Tv upstairs but it needs to go through something like an Xbox. Getting another Box would mean a separate subscription. 

Back to square 1
		
Click to expand...

Adding another now TV is just like adding an Xbox,  there is no reason for another subscription.  Unless you want to add more than one device to your current list of 3 devices then you won't need another subscription.


----------

